# Apple Watch Rally Strap Mod.



## emptyo01 (May 26, 2015)

A Harbor Frieght leather punch kit, and 10 min is all it took! Feels much better on my wrist now. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cool. Wonder how long it'll hold up.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

That does look cool.


----------



## G. I. (Feb 28, 2015)

Have you punched the holes off-centre intentionally? LOL


----------

